

Helping100 - Free Startup Help - matthiaswh
http://www.helping100.com/

======
krmmalik
I've been doing exactly this for the last few months. I estimate I've mentored
around 40 start-ups in the last two months alone.

You're likely to get more leads from MicroMentor.org , Clarity.fm ,
SoHelpful.me , PopExpert and Quora.

Feel free to contact me if you need more details. Contact details in my
profile.

